# Flipping Visa at Al Ain border



## fergie8766 (May 4, 2013)

Hi All,
Has anyone recently flipped their visa at the Al Ain/Omani border?
If so would you mind giving me a run down on what the procedure is.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## liztao (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, just drive there, circle back to the guard booth and they will stamp your passport.
The Oman boarder is a few km's further on so you won't actually need to go to Oman itself.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Go to Mezyad border past bawadi mall. Stamp out of uae then drive 1.5kms to oman border stamp in then out and return to uae border. If you have a hire car you will need permission from rental company and oman insurance.

If you get stamped out at Hili or Khattam al Shikla uae border posts then you will need to drive 40kms through Buraimi to get to the Wadi Jizzi oman border post.


----------



## fergie8766 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice, hopefully it will be a smooth and straightforward event.........

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## Linken (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey, I too am thinking about crossing the Al Ain border to get visa renewed, how did it go?


----------



## Linken (Jul 11, 2013)

Also do you need to renew your visa anytime soon before the 16th of July?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread-68.html
This might help, but the people may be in Dubai


----------

